
Bt 1.9 released and Collaborators wanted - atomashpolskiy
https://atomashpolskiy.github.io/bt//2019/12/14/release_1.9/
======
atomashpolskiy
Looking for experienced Java devs, who are interested in P2P and BitTorrent,
and have time to spare on OSS. Contact me!

